# Etihad Offer



## David Sharpe (Nov 30, 2016)

I've just been offered a role with Etihad Airways in Abu Dhabi at the grade M2. They have offered AED35K total salary package with the following benefits:
- Furniture allowance of AED20K
- Two weeks (salary component only) per year of service leaving entitlements
- Standard travel discounts

This seems rather mediocre. 

Any feedback/comments welcome.


----------



## AlexM1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

What's your current package and seniority/experience level in the UK?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

David Sharpe said:


> - Two weeks (salary component only) per year of service leaving entitlements


That's pretty much inline with UAE Law which applies to everyone, regardless of seniority.

You didn't mention an accommodation or car/travel allowance ?

Just be aware the national airline is offloading 'expensive' ex-pats and it appears you're a replacement


----------



## David Sharpe (Nov 30, 2016)

The salary of AED35K includes everything, other than discounted flights. 

Do you work for Etihad? Is two weeks (salary component only) leaving entitlements per year of service standard in the UAE/Etihad?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

David Sharpe said:


> The salary of AED35K includes everything, other than discounted flights.
> 
> Do you work for Etihad? Is two weeks (salary component only) leaving entitlements per year of service standard in the UAE/Etihad?


The UAE Labour Law is the one that all private companies are to abide with, have a read. But also you need to check exactly who you're going to be working with as it may be classified as a government company that could have different rules.


----------

